# need help with getting ringtones to phone via USB from computer



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey everybody, I have been put on a family plan that does not have access to internet, but I have picked up a USB cable that connects directly from the puter ( I am running Vista) to the fone and do not know how to get ringtones to my fone (seems simple enough, but that is not the case). I am lost and have no idea as to what to do, can someone please help? My fone is a Samsung 300 and I have a variety of music proggies that can edit and do whatever with the music, but am just not bright enough to get the info from the puter to the fone through the USB. All of my functions on the phone refuse to work identifying the phone as a connection for a modem only. Is there something I can do to open up the apps on the fone to recieve and DL the info from the puter?I would also like to DL the pictures on the phone to the puter, which seems to be in the same ballpark as the ringtone issue, plus I would really like to have better ringtones than the c**p that I am stuck with now. This has got to be possible, there is communication from the puter to the fone which leads me to believe that I am NOT fighting a loosing battle.
Lost and frustrated... greenseason.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Is this the right group to be asking this question? I am not sure, it sounded as close to what I am needing but I could very well be wrong. If I am in the wrong thread , could some one please point me in the right direction?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

contact samsung. They might have the software needed to do this, free for downloading.
I know my old Nokia did and our old Motorola razr does too.
vicks


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks vicks Ill give it a try.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

OK, So the weirdest thing happened to me on the way to the forum today... I DLed the app they hadfor my phone and instead of my phone saying it is USB connected it continues to run as normal ( it still charges so I know that there is communication to the phone)but I cannot figure out how to get ringers to the phone. I have tried my Roxio, Soundforge, Audacity, and I believe everything else I have with no luck. I cannot find the the phone anywhere in any list from the computer. I am missing something, I know. But for the life of me I am not sure what it is. Could someone point me in the right dir. once again? Please? Do I need to make my own MIDI files then DL those? This thingb is supposed to play everything though. Your direction moved me forward instead of back(my common direction) and I appreciate that, Thank You. greenseason


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Try the following link and ask them how they suggest you do it.
http://www.samsung.com/us/info/contactus.html
With our Motorazr v3 i was able to download phone tools that allow you to do that. 
This d/l inclueded icons for the desktop...
If your phone is equipted with buetooth you may be able to transfer from another bluetooth player. My granddaughter transfers via the bluetooth from one phone to another or from the bluetooth on the computer.
vicks


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you can do with the help of bluetooth.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

O.K. so I went to the local store( of the company who holds our accounts) today and asked the kid behind the counter if there was some way in which to get the computer to recognize the phone as just more than a modem, and after considerable research and consultation he informed me that this was not possible with my phone. It is hard for me to accept that the phone will recognize the computer but will not allow the tranfer of files from one to the another or vice versa via USB cable. Am I on a fishing expedition with a tank and a telephone pole or what?


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Samsung PC Studio 3.2.0 GJ4 will do it surely.

If your phone is on a contract it may have been flashed with a provider specific OS. My brother had a 3 3G mobile and you could not get a picture or video off of it by any other way than to send it as a multi media message over 3G.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanx hermes I appreciate the advice but spending the x-tra $ is what I am trying to avoid. I am disabled because of an on the J injury w/ a Co. who refused to do their duty and fix something caused by a deaf man working a crane and a project well over 10 months hot(in the red... seriously late). I just don't have the cash to blow on this right now, plus I am trying to get my own small business going in which transferring notes and #'s would be a beni all on its own. So I am desperately searching for a way to utilize the USB cord that I have to transfer info back and forth, plus I would like to personalize my phone to my own tastes. Thanx again, have a good one, greenseason.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Who is your phone service? I am pretty sure you should be able to d/l the application you are looking for. try this link and see if you can locate your phone/service and see if they have the program for free d/l. I think it is the same link as above. I am unable to fully check the availability since there are so many choices listed there.
and I do not know the information needed.

http://www.samsung.com/us/info/contactus.html
Vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Another thing. My Moto razr phone has to be connected to a USB 2.0 port. Our old phone used USB 1.0. might try that.

Vicks


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Vicks, My M.I.L.(mother in law) has her service with sprint and my wife and I took a little trip to the local store today. Both of the gentlemen who worked there were as helpful as they could be ( and both very nice) but could not find any way to allow me to DL from or to the phone through the USB. The only suggestion they had was to take a 45 min. to 1 hr. drive toward Denver ( which I would rather set my hair on fire ) to a service center and talk to one of the techs there to see if there would be an offhand chance that they would know of a way to do what I want to do. And about the 1.0 and 2.0 USBs this 300 was released only a few years ago and there is definitely a communication going on between the two components, oh plus there was only one cord available for the phone, would I just need to see if the 1.0 is installed on my sys and connect to it or is there some thing I would need to do elsewhere? Always once again, Thanx, greenseason.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Our older computer only had the USB 1 ports, since there was room I ordered a USB 2 card to put in it. (got it on ebay for about $8.00 as I remember). (this is a desk top pc).
Here is a link that might help you.
http://www.komando.com/downloads/category.aspx?id=3359
I just spent some time browsing the Samsung site and as near aas I can tell they do not support the transfer.(if I had the right model number.
here is the link
http://www.samsung.com/us/support/f...rd_ia_cd=01010200&acc_ia_fl=&disp_nm=SPH-m300
So you live in CO. I have family in the Springs, and Fort Collins area. (we are in NE)
Vicks


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Its freeware. Google it and there are free downloads available. Exactly what model do you have and what contract? After reading that i'm determined to find a solution.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Met my wife in the Springs (actually in Manatou) and now we live about 2 and a half hours north of there still on the front range,Love the view, I love this place! 
When I try to connect to the content manager on the phone I get a message stating "Data apps cannot be made in active modem session. To use data apps, disconnect USB cable or connection manager program." which leads me to believe that somehow, someway there is a way to transfer the info if I can just find the connection manager program to disable that. I'm still probably fishing with that telephone pole, but I am becoming obsessed with this issue, I feel there has to be a way if I could just find it. But so far...huh. I am off to check out your info and see if there is anything mentioned about a Connection Manager Program and "hopefully" settings as well. Thanx again, gs.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey hermes, my phone model is the Samsung SPH M-300 on a Sprint family plan. I begged my wife not to do this but when she gets an idea into her head... well, that is one of the reasons I'm glad she is my wife.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

This may be just a hair brained idea, But, I wonder if you connect the phone to the puter, install it as a modem, (wonder if that is why you keep getting the connection manager message). I know both of the phones we have used we first installed them as modems then installed the rest of the programs...I do use the phone as a dial up modem when we are traveling and unable to find a wifi connection.

Just a thought.
vicks


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey I'll try anything twice, I love hairbrained ideas the best anyway .


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey Vicks, went into Dev Man and found that the phone had its modem (went ahead and turned it off) on under Modems - Samsung CDMA Modem #3 <===QUESTION: Modem #3, I'm only showing one other modem, and that is the Toshiba Software Modem that came with the Sys. Where is modem #2? . Went into ports and found a proggie called "Samsung CDMA modem diagnostic serial port (WDM) (COM9) disabled it as well. Now in my USB Dev List it shows the phone as a "Samsung USB Composite Device" but I still get the connection manager program message on the phone. Should I turn everything back on and see what happens or do you think there may be another way to take this? -Question- What is a virtual device driver, and is this something that would be of any help with my present issue?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I would uninstall the phone completely reboot the computer, then reinstall it. Using the control panel>modems/phones. I believe that the phone should be in com 4. (at least that is where mine have been)., then reinstall the software. 
vicks


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

OK please allow me to get this straight just so I wont collapse my sys.(which is something I've done doing less complicated things than this, and also why I ask) I uninstall from the control panel the proggies I mentioned earlier then reinstall to COM4. Do you know if this will allow me to do this when the previous install had me all over the place?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Before you start anything, back up the registry... (start>run>type in regedit, click ok. 
select file>export ) I make a file in my documents to put it in. You can import it back in if something goes wrong.

Next go to control panel, select phone/modem> modem tab. If the phone is listed there as a modem, remove it. Then go to the add/remove programs and remove the programs for the phone. Restart the computer. connect the phone via the usb. (the found new hardware may come up if so follow it). If that doesn't happen go to the control panel, select,the phone/modem>modem tab.select add. then choose the model of phone you have in the selection>then the application you need and install. Reboot the computer, reinstall the programs for the phone system (the ones you had removed), When that is done, reboot the computer then see if it works.
vicks


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

Went Directly back to modem installation, you would not have any suggestions as to how to achieve a different DL? Out of curiosity? If not, thank you for your help. I know that when you sit down to your station you have a quick thought run through your head about that poor dumb animal in Colo. who actually thinks he is going to make something work today. (Hey , ya gotta at least give me the props for being an obstinate bas*#%^...., or not, ah who cares) .
For the mod I would like to keep this thread open for a little longer maybe someone out there has a backdoor that allows what Im trying to do & are just waiting for something? Maybe I should present this over at internet & networking because I know the site has become a monster all its own but am unsure as to how much hopping happens? And BTW Hey Vicks is that the same flag from your initial begininning, just asking after a few posts I remember your name from years ago. Once again thank you for your help, you have never been anything but nice and helpfull, thank you. Might be unsolvable! I know that this is what Sam*** wants me to do is give up on trying to get the USB to make direct comm w/ the phone from the comp. but I am not blessed with the knowledge that it takes to get what I need and the frustration has mounted to the point of cardiac infarction, so, I chose to fight the battles it looks like I might win. But I will still hope for a solution.


----------



## Greenseason (Sep 20, 2002)

OK did a bit of research, and wow their have been some busy little bees out there. I did not realize the extent of accesories out there and feel I am way, way , outta my class here. I dont know what to do and am flumoxed. Just found out about a proggie for the phone called a "Data Pilot", OK, ummmmm, OK?!? Is this something that would resolve the issues that I am having or would it just compound the issue? And would using personal messenger directly from my comp be of any help what so ever in any sort of capacity?


----------

